# Teardown



## _dennis_ (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok.....I could not find one done online so I pulled mine apart.

I did not get good pictures but I did get some chip info.

Ones I am pretty sure are correct are:
Samsung KLM4G1RE33-9002
FCI FC7780
FCI FC7851
Samsung CMC2000. This appears to be the LTE baseband
VIA Telecom CBP7.1. This appears to be the CDMA baseband

This one is only partial as I could not see all the letters in the light I had:
Samaung KB100 157

The CDMA baseband had a circle sticker on it with:
091916
G20A VZW
3BA6333B
C-1VT3
EH21

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## ekoee (Nov 21, 2011)

Lol I don't know what I'd do with this, but it cool to say the least.


----------



## nagmier (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for having the balls to do it!!!


----------

